# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  Solar Installation

## Lindley

hi Anyone done a solar installation via SSEG?(Small scalle embedded Generation)And used Also a PV GREENCARD?
whats your take on their assistance at the municipality and are they helpfull?

----------

